# Kosmo Meeting Ella



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha-you asked for it. Here's some more pics. Kosmo seems to be doing fine with Ella :wub: I'm just making sure to give him as much attention as I can as not to alienate him :biggrin: 

I just LOVE this picture!! :wub: 









































Thanks for all your thoughtful comments. :grouphug: Becoming a mom is already the most rewarding thing I've ever done!! :tender: 

Take care!
Love, Gena, Kosmo and Ella

Oh, and I have to throw this out there just because I was SHOCKED :shocked: I'm only 4 lbs. away from my pre-pregnancy weight and I still have quite the budda belly to go away from the birth-wahoo! :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwwwww :wub: :wub: Wow Gena Ella looks just like you  isn't it wonderful being a mom. The first picture is sooooo precious, (I have a silimar picture like your third picture)of my daughter with our first fluff, my daughter will be 39 in Feb


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

That is great! Ella is a cutie. It seems like Kosmo likes her. Congrats


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is adorable Gena :wub: :wub: I think her and Kosmo will be best friends in no time. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwwww....what heart warming beautiful pictures.... :wub: 


and WHAT!!?? only 4 lbs to lose???? WOW!!!!!!!! lucky you! That'll fall off without even trying.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh wow only 4lbs you better start breast feeding that girl......LOL I lost so much weight breast feeding. Your babies look adorable Gena! I'm glade Kos is behaving but then why wouldn't he....he is perfect. :wub: I love the little piglet look. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How precious!!!! :tender: It looks like Kosmo is going to be a great big brother!!!! :heart: 

Ella looks as sweet and beautiful as can be!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Awww..look how tiny she is :tender: :wub: Gena, you look GREAT GIRL! :walklikeanegyptian: I hope I can get my figure back someday as quick as you already have! I can not wait to see you and Kosmo again and meet Ella and Peter! :biggrin: We are going to have a great time. Now I gotta figure out how many things I can sneak in my suitcase for Ella and you and I need you to promise me that we can dress her up like a real life barbie doll   She looks just like you! In that one picture, she looks like she's smiling! How sweet! So glad you're doing so well and I bet that it is indeed rewarding. I can't wait to be a mom someday!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great pictures, Gena! I knew Kosmo would adore his baby sister - he is such a tender, gentle, loving little man. :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh my gosh Gena - she is gorgeous - I can't stop looking at her precious face ... (have I ever mentioned I love little girls) .. :wub: - that's why God blessed me with 3 :smheat: 

Kosmo is having a good sniff  - he's going to be a great big brother.

Way to go with the weight - losing weight for the first one is easier than the next ones somehow - I know it was like that for me ..

Wait till you hit 40 - nothing "gets lost" ... :w00t:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Good thing I got a new camera since I now have two adorable subjects (well 3 if you count the hubby-LOL!) :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ella is such a beautiful baby! I love her pink hat with ears! 

The pictures are adorable!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Now that is pure beauty! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Just so precious...and Mom, you look GREAT. And your precious newborn, is just that so precious. My gosh, the baby smiles already.

I don't think it gets better then these pics! Thanks for sharing. :wub: :wub: 



QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 28 2008, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694539


> Ha-you asked for it. Here's some more pics. Kosmo seems to be doing fine with Ella :wub: I'm just making sure to give him as much attention as I can as not to alienate him :biggrin:
> 
> I just LOVE this picture!! :wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

How adorable!

I hope things go as smoothly in my home. My biggest fear is Molly not Dusty.

I love the piglet outfit.

Anything you recommend a must to pack in my hospital bag???

~Daisy


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh how wonderWONDER WONDERFUL. you must be the happiest person in town, with two (even 3 with your husband) treasures for yourself.

I congatulate you. and wish you the VERY VERY best.
I thought about you a lot over christmas and was hoping all is well.

all hugs and kisses
you look so happy. I bet that feeling is priceless.

*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww Gena, Ella is a beautiful little baby girl, so perfect and just look at Kosmo, the proud big brother :wub: :wub: They are going to be the very best of buds :wub: 
Wow you have lost all your pre natal weight, that is great, well done :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll PM you 

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Dec 28 2008, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694590


> How adorable!
> 
> I hope things go as smoothly in my home. My biggest fear is Molly not Dusty.
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ella is beautiful!

Looks like Kos is going to be a great big brother! 

Congrats again, you are already a great mom!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! Ella is beautiful..enjoy every minute with her!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Omigosh - what absolutely WONDERFUL pictures!!!  Ella :wub: is such a beautiful baby and Kosmo :wub: looks absolutely thrilled to have a little sister - what fun! arty:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

How prescious :tender: 

Ella is just beautiful! Congratulations!

Kosmo's going to be such a good big brother :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congrats on a little beauty! Ella is so cute!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I can see that Kosmo is going to be a great big brother!! Ella is absolutely precious, makes me miss having babies around!! I just love tiny little baby feet and the teeny tiny toes :tender: She's beautiful Gena, congrats again!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awwww thanks Gena! These pics are great! ADORABLE - All 3 of you!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: awwww great pics! Ella is soooo cute! love the pic of her and kosmo meeting :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

OMGoodness. I missed the big announcement! When was she born???

She is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Ella is just a doll. It looks like Kosmo is really going to welcome her to the family. Great pictures.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ella was born on Christmas Eve at 11:54 p.m. :wub: 

Thanks 

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Dec 28 2008, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694685


> OMGoodness. I missed the big announcement! When was she born???
> 
> She is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations![/B]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love that first picture of Ella and Kosmo, its so sweet.
Being a mom is the best thing I ever did, congratulations on having that beautiful little girl!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great pictures of your beautiful family.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Gena! You have it all, now! I wish I could read little Kosmo's mind, I wonder what he is thinking!?!
Kissies to Ella!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww gorgeous, Kosmo makes a wonderful big brother, how sweet is that first photo, adorable!! In the fourth photo down it looks like Ella is smiling, she is beautiful.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Ella is a beautiful baby.....and it looks like Kosmo is sooooo sweet with her! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations again!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What beautiful pictures, Gena. Ella does look like you. I love that first picture of Kosmo meeting his little sister. How gentle he is. What a good boy. You are very lucky to have such a lovely family. Enjoy.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Those pictures are way too precious!! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Gena, these photos are priceless! I love it! Kosmo look so sweet with her - he must know tat's his little sis. And Ella is just so beautiful ... *sigh* :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW Gena!!!! Great pics!! And you look amazing!!! Congratulations!!! 

Ella is beautiful!! Great job Mommy!!! And Kosmo is just the greatest big brother for being so wonderful with her!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

she may only be barely a week old... but she looks like such a HAPPY baby! i love the smiles they have at that age :wub: 

she's beautiful, if we haven't told you enough yet


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Gena, little Ella is beautiful and Kosmo looks so sweet with her. He's going to be a great big brother. I love how little Ella is sporting her burrito and Piglet look. :tender: :tender:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh little Miss Ella is adorable! I love the piglet hat! Looks like Kosmo is going to be a great brother!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's a beautiful baby. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what a beautiful baby. :wub: Looks like Kosmo is taking it well.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

How's the new big brother adjusting to his baby sis? :wub: We need more pic's!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Both of your babies are simply adorable!!!! :wub: :tender: :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Gena baby Ella is BEAUTIFUL!!! :wub: 

The picture with Kosmo smelling her is about the cutest thing I've ever seen. I'm so happy for you and your family.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 28 2008, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694539


> [/B]


This picture is too precious!!! :wub: You look great and Baby Ella is gorgeous. She looks just like her Momma.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You are all so sweet :grouphug: I honestly have a hard time not staring at her all day long :wub: :wub: I've given her a little break from pics this morning-but I'll snap some more tonight when I feed her...maybe I can get some more with her eyes open.  

It's so amazing how you can fall so in love with someone instantly! I just love Ella so much :tender: And man, it's the cutest thing in the world to see Peter with her-he is so smitten :wub: 

Kosmo sniffs her every time I lay her down to change her diaper and is getting used to her little squeaks which he barked at at first.  

I'll post pics as I get them-as long as nobody minds. :thmbup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Nooooooooooo post away - I can't stop looking at her pretty face either - she is absolutely gorgeous - wanna a really good experienced baby sitter - ME !!!!!!!!!!!!

Bring her over !!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Just BEAUTIFUL GENA!!!!
I'm glad you are enjoying this time!! it is a wonderful feeling being at home with Baby after all those months of waiting.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Of course we don't mind, silly :tender: I am so happy for you !  I think it's safe to say we are all in love with her here too. I can only imagine how you feel. Not fair though, because you get to stare at her all day, smell her new baby smell and hug and kiss her :wub: Hugs to you, Peter, Ella and Kosmo. :grouphug: I know I've said it before, but I can't wait to see you again!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Look at what I just found-a pic of me when I was little-she does look like me :biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I was going to ask u to put up some baby pics of both of u!! she does look like her mommy!!!!!! I cant wait to see some more pics of her!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

You have showed me that pic. You were so stinkin' cute! :wub: She looks just like you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congratulations Gena!!! Baby Ella is beautiful and you have that beautiful Mommy glow! Looks like Kosmo is going to be an amazing big brother!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Adorable, Gena!! I peeked yesterday but didn't get a chance to respond....Ella is SO beautiful!! I'm SO happy for you!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 29 2008, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695382


> Adorable, Gena!! I peeked yesterday but didn't get a chance to respond....Ella is SO beautiful!! I'm SO happy for you!![/B]


P.S. You look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Gena,
i have not been on in a while.... SHE IS AMAZING!!!!
wow I love the pictures, you all look great!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Awesome! Congrats


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so happy for you, Gena. I'm sure Ella and Kosmo will be fabulous together.


----------

